# Styrofoam Cooler-The Big Ones



## orangekitty (Aug 30, 2014)

I have one of those plastic storage containers and want to put the styrofoam cooler inside to make a shelter. This is my problem. None of the coolers are very big. I doubt more than one cat would get into it. Where are you finding these BIG coolers that fit just right into the plastic container?


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not sure about the coolers specifically, but I know some fresh fruit and veg shops receive their produce in big styrofoam/polystyrene boxes, and you might be able to convince them to give you one if they're the right size.

Also where are you located? That could help us help find places for you.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

orangekitty,

Look & read deanna's thread down below in the link. She explains how she made her stray/feral kitties shelter in good detail. It has lots of great pics and ideas, too, including that styrofoam problem you've encountered. Good luck!

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/305114-pics-feral-cats-shelter.html


----------

